# How about these wheels



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Trying to decide what wheels to go with for my goat, thinking about Foose Speed Blk/machined 18x8 and 19x9.5 for staggered fit with Nitto Nt05 265/35/18 and 245/40/18. Does anyone have these wheels or running Nitto NT05 tires? Were hub rings needed for install? Any pictures or comments would be awesome. Thanks for the input. I would like to install the wheelset over the winter.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

personally I think the 17s' on the GTO are a perfect match but how about a stagger 17 inch in the fornt with 18"s in the back. Just a thought----danfigg


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

^^Good idea. Agree


----------

